

Using Twitter as a source of (pseudo) random numbers - edent
https://gist.github.com/lizconlan/a30f7f0c528f8398ccfd

======
__Joker
Isn't this as good as the ruby Random generator? What is the rational for
generating the hash from the tweet? I assume this is a "fun" implementation.

~~~
edent
Yes, it's just a fun source of entropy. You could argue that it's weighted
towards "Mmmmm coffee" \- although there's a variety of human languages on
there.

